# who got the LOL bump thread locked



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

time to start a WTF thread


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks like no one really cared about my quote about 



> Just make sure you guys keep it tasteful and clean...you know what I'm talking about!


 For those who got it locked...you guys will have to fight to get it unlocked. I've done it 3 times already.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Glad it wasn't me... 

This time.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

what happend? it was just open a lil bit ago...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> what happend? it was just open a lil bit ago...


 People been dancing the fine line when it came to posting pics. Guess this line was crossed ... one too many times. 

Let's try to clean up the thread....ohhh wait we can't!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i reported it this morning hHAHAHHAHA


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn I knew the pics of you and your car would do it in... Bastard. 

I think your s3 shifter will miraculously get lost in the mail!!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I hope it wasn't me... 

The previous page, I tried to post a few pics including one pulled from a pic-heavy post in another forum... but for some reason it posted the whole PILE of pics. 

I wanted to edit them out as soon as I realised that they were all in there, but of course.... no ability to edit in that thread... so I was very relieved when it rolled off the page. 

Dunno if that was it, but a couple of the pics were not particularly politically correct... it wasn't my intention to post the whole string of them, bot for some reason that's what happened. 

Again, don't KNOW if that was it, but there you go... 

Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

how bout a "wut bump" thread?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:'(


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a sad day  Think they will unlock it??opcorn:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO that kinda makes me sad.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

sabba said:


> People been dancing the fine line when it came to posting pics. Guess this line was crossed ... one too many times.
> 
> Let's try to clean up the thread....ohhh wait we can't!


 dang nabbit. that blows.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

its probably a forum terrorist.. his facial expression right now:


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Fine with me. I felt like some people just posted there to get their post count up.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

whats post count have to do with anything?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

no words.....


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

TIME TO START LoL BUMP v.2 

We can build it bigger, faster and stronger


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

tp. said:


> its probably a forum terrorist.. his facial expression right now:


 By TP's own admission it was him. And koinky-dink, the above character looks like TP. I'm just saying


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

It could have been the Heffner R8 that killed the thread. You know, you mention the word Heffner and it's a gateway name to playboy and well, once you have playboy, you have boobies. And you know we can't have boobies, its, well its darn right unnatural. 

See, there are Playboy cars, such as the Heffner R8 

Then there are Heffner Playboy bunnies as with http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=798187. Now these should be banned. Not the other stuff in the other thread. 

See?:screwy::laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

hmmmm....nobody fessed uo to locking the thread. I think the moderator should identify himself and explain his reasons . Nothing wrong with laughing out loud and looking at bewbs. Well it's ok, a couple of phone calls to ECS/APR/NA motorsports should do the trick. We do buy alot of their stuff. They do want to make us happy. BTW I think I know someone who has the whole thread on a stick.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bezor said:


> It could have been the Heffner R8 that killed the thread. You know, you mention the word Heffner and it's a gateway name to playboy and well, once you have playboy, you have boobies. And you know we can't have boobies, its, well its darn right unnatural.
> 
> See, there are Playboy cars, such as the Heffner R8
> 
> ...


 Bwahahahaha...you're a genius. who got the LOL thread locked has bewbs in it! Bwahahahahaha. Let's start the thread again and this time just hyperlink to all things skin


----------



## Vdub303 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dang that thread is the only reason i check this forum, I agree let's bring it back. :laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tp. said:


> its probably a forum terrorist.. his facial expression right now:


 Bump! 

-Here's my own feeble effort:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2.0TProjekt said:


> This is a sad day  Think they will unlock it??opcorn:


 Hopefully. I feel that those who might think they are responsible should PM [email protected] and beg, no seriously, for him to bring it back. From looking at the mods, I have a feeling I may know who locked it just because they've done it before, but I can't guarantee it. 



vwlippy said:


> Fine with me. I felt like some people just posted there to get their post count up.


 I don't think this is the case. There are no true benefits to having high post counts. The purpose of it really was so we had our own thread to talk about random junk. There have been a lot of good discussions there and a lot of people find it easier to get answers quicker by posting in there. 

In the past, when the thread was locked, I got a mod PM stating why it was locked. That didn't happen this time. 

I'm not sure if this thread will help bring it back, but I think if we can have some sort of a petition, we might get it back. 

I've stressed PLENTY of times, you guys have to watch what you are posting. I've had to PM a few people to remove some items. And yes, it does suck that we can't edit our postings now, b/c I know that those who I've asked to change their posts, have followed through. 

Had I been given Mod permission for this section, I would've monitored that thread and taken care of these issues before they could've gotten out of hand. 

:beer: 

People who want it back... 

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 :laugh: 
18) TechnikSLR


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I would LOVE it back.


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

abadidol said:


> I would LOVE it back.


 x2 x2 x2 x2 x2


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i would like it back as well


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TechnikSLR said:


> i would like it back as well


 Noted: 

People who want it back... 

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 :laugh: 
18) TechnikSLR


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

People who want it back... 

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

People who want it back... 

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected]


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

i think a better list would be "People who DONT want it back".. we'd have more fun with that  


anyways, 

People who want it back... 

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) Brungold


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

People who want it back...

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected] 
20) Brungold
21) JRutter


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

People who want it back... 

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Count me in. I'm already bored at work. 

...and what is the problem witht boobies, and with clothes on still? I just saw some in real life! Should I ban myself from work????:banghead:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

2ndvw-audi said:


> Count me in. I'm already bored at work.
> 
> ...and what is the problem witht boobies, and with clothes on still? I just saw some in real life! Should I ban myself from work????:banghead:


 if you post nude pics at work u automiticallt get banned from going to work for 2 day. 

2 day ban


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

We want it back and make Krazyboi a mod so we don't have to deal with this anymore!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

So what was the reason?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

FullP said:


> So what was the reason?


 
Not enough bewbs.....

j/k...It was probably too many revealing pics..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

FullP said:


> So what was the reason?


 I'm sure the image posting got too far into the inappropriate level for some people. 

In the rules: http://forums.fourtitude.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_rules 

It states:


> No linking or posting of pornographic or objectionable/inappropriate material.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think if we really want to move mountains, we need ladies' names on the list :thumbup:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP 
25) 2ndvw-audi 
26) Grey D 
27) Minka Kelly


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

brungold said:


> i think a better list would be "People who DONT want it back".. we'd have more fun with that


 People who want it back... 

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) Brungold 

People who don't want it back... 

1) Dead people


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

yea i want it back!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This just in: Even the dead want it back. :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the A3 forum now holds no interest to me, good bye gentlemen.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

...pretty sure one of the boobs had an exposed outer areola... hahha.. how bout just using this thread as secondary protocol.....


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> People who want it back...
> 
> 1) krazyboi
> 2) sabba
> ...


 I'd add SprintA3 to the list although I don't want to speak for Trip. I think he would be in full support of bringing back LOL bump


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Grey D said:


> 1) krazyboi
> 2) sabba
> 3) MisterJJ
> 4) FreeGolf
> ...


 28) Jen Sterger 
and she approves this message 

http://icnewsonline.com/hot/Jenn-Sterger-Pics


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

MachnickiA3 said:


>


 See, Jenn Sterger makes him cry too. 

Mods: Feel our pain. 

Please?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Must start new thread. quick.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP 
25) 2ndvw-audi 
26) Grey D 
27) Minka Kelly 
28) RedlineRob


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
 12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP 
25) 2ndvw-audi 
26) Grey D 
27) Minka Kelly 
28) RedlineRob 
29) Tdota3mike


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP 
25) 2ndvw-audi 
26) Grey D 
27) Minka Kelly 
28) RedlineRob 
29) Tdota3mike 
30) terje_77


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP 
25) 2ndvw-audi 
26) Grey D 
27) Minka Kelly 
28) RedlineRob 
29) Tdota3mike 
30) terje_77 
31) Drew138


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP 
25) 2ndvw-audi 
26) Grey D 
27) Minka Kelly 
28) RedlineRob 
29) Tdota3mike 
30) terje_77 
31) Drew138 
32)yowzaa


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

1) krazyboi 
2) sabba 
3) MisterJJ 
4) FreeGolf 
5) tp. 
6) VWAddict 
7) robs92jettv2.0 
8) 2.0TProjekt 
9) guiltyblade 
10) MachnickiA3 
11) Rub-ISH 
12) Bezor 
13) tcardio 
14) Vdub303 
15) neu318 
16) abadidol 
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 
18) TechnikSLR 
19) [email protected] 
20) [email protected] 
21) Brungold 
22) JRutter 
23) 2ndvw-audi 
24) FullP 
25) 2ndvw-audi 
26) Grey D 
27) Minka Kelly 
28) RedlineRob 
29) Tdota3mike 
30) terje_77 
31) Drew138 
32)yowzaa 
33) skotti


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

skotti said:


> 1) krazyboi
> 2) sabba
> 3) MisterJJ
> 4) FreeGolf
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## LavaA3 (Sep 26, 2006)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32)yowzaa
33) skotti
34)greyjetta
35) LavaA3


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32)yowzaa
33) skotti
34)greyjetta
35) LavaA3 
36) x SMURF x


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32)yowzaa
33) skotti
34)greyjetta
35) LavaA3 
36) x SMURF x
37) rawaudi


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> 1) krazyboi
> 2) sabba
> 3) MisterJJ
> 4) FreeGolf
> ...


Its back but gutted. 

Why bother?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32) yowzaa
33) skotti
34) greyjetta
35) LavaA3
36) x SMURF x
37) rawaudi
38) eddiefury
39) yakkonvazn
40) NeverOEM
41) ....


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32) yowzaa
33) skotti
34) greyjetta
35) LavaA3
36) x SMURF x
37) rawaudi
38) eddiefury
39) yakkonvazn
40) NeverOEM
41) SDNavyCPOVR6

I'm in withdrawal


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

SDNavyCPOVR6 said:


> 1) krazyboi
> 2) sabba
> 3) MisterJJ
> 4) FreeGolf
> ...



The real question is, why wouldn't someone want this thread to keep going?!


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32) yowzaa
33) skotti
34) greyjetta
35) LavaA3
36) x SMURF x
37) rawaudi
38) eddiefury
39) yakkonvazn
40) NeverOEM
41) SDNavyCPOVR6
42) Ulua4me2004


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32) yowzaa
33) skotti
34) greyjetta
35) LavaA3
36) x SMURF x
37) rawaudi
38) eddiefury
39) yakkonvazn
40) NeverOEM
41) SDNavyCPOVR6
42) Ulua4me2004
43) dj age one


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32) yowzaa
33) skotti
34) greyjetta
35) LavaA3
36) x SMURF x
37) rawaudi
38) eddiefury
39) yakkonvazn
40) NeverOEM
41) SDNavyCPOVR6
42) Ulua4me2004
43) dj age one 
44) dzasta


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

so i clicked on this thread to see who got it locked and all i see is a list of people who probably got it locked? gotcha


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> so i clicked on this thread to see who got it locked and all i see is a list of people who probably got it locked? gotcha


Hey that list of people put in a lot of hours and hard work to get that thread locked!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> so i clicked on this thread to see who got it locked and all i see is a list of people who probably got it locked? gotcha


You want to get added to the list...don't you? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just curious, have any of you who feel you may have caused the thread to get locked contact any of the mods listed at the bottom of the main pages?!?!


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Why hasn't somebody just started a new Bump Thread? We should be working on the next one... Right??? 
opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BrandonF said:


> Why hasn't somebody just started a new Bump Thread? We should be working on the next one... Right???
> opcorn:


IMO...its just not the same. Not the same history behind it.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

just sent a PM to george.


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

1) krazyboi
2) sabba
3) MisterJJ
4) FreeGolf
5) tp.
6) VWAddict
7) robs92jettv2.0
8) 2.0TProjekt
9) guiltyblade
10) MachnickiA3
11) Rub-ISH
12) Bezor
13) tcardio
14) Vdub303
15) neu318
16) abadidol
17) mathis x2 x2 x2 x2 x2
18) TechnikSLR
19) [email protected]
20) [email protected]
21) Brungold
22) JRutter
23) 2ndvw-audi
24) FullP
25) 2ndvw-audi
26) Grey D
27) Minka Kelly
28) RedlineRob
29) Tdota3mike
30) terje_77
31) Drew138
32) yowzaa
33) skotti
34) greyjetta
35) LavaA3
36) x SMURF x
37) rawaudi
38) eddiefury
39) yakkonvazn
40) NeverOEM
41) SDNavyCPOVR6
42) Ulua4me2004
43) dj age one 
44) dzasta 
45) stoked_on_spool


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

sabba said:


> just sent a PM to george.


Good luck.

The mods hide behind their status. When I modded before, I would give a reason. When you yanked at work you get a reason. When you yanked at school, you get a reason. When your parents yank you, you get a reason. 


Here? You get a fireman who sees that everything is a fire and needs to be hosed.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

BrandonF said:


> Why hasn't somebody just started a new Bump Thread? We should be working on the next one... Right???
> opcorn:


We already did


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

make sure u send him link to the krwzyboi for mod thread.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tp. said:


> make sure u send him link to the krwzyboi for mod thread.


What I don't understand is that fortitude has private forums pit tjere; not sure why we can't just get a member only forum for lol bump.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> What I don't understand is that fortitude has private forums pit tjere; not sure why we can't just get a member only forum for lol bump.


That would be a good idea, like by invitation or have that thread so only I can restrict access. :beer:


----------

